# Dub Dub, Green Latex Tube



## Mujician (Sep 8, 2012)

Sorry if this is the wrong place for this. Basically, I need some! The internal, external measurements are 5080, and I wondered if I found some latex tubing to match those measurements would it shoot the same? Does anyone know who makes dub dub?


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

I only know that Gamekeeper John in the UK uses those. Try to contact him.
http://www.youtube.com/user/OLDMANSBALLBAG


----------



## Hawkman (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm pretty sure the brand name is rolyan.
There's lots of it on ebay uk I'm sure.


----------



## Hawkman (Oct 18, 2012)

If you search green dub dub it doesn't show.
Search latex tube 5080 and it's there. Around £5 for half meter. I don't know how superior it is to dankung 5080 but you can get a whole meter of that for the same price.
Hope this helps mate.


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

i do not use it personally as i like flats but i have heard that if you wnat tubes they are one of the best.


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

How much do you need buddy?


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

I was recently told that dub dub is not latex, but neoprene. It certainly does have a different 'feel' in both the way it performs and how it tears and cuts. The few samples I have had have been very impressive and I would gladly shoot it regularly should I be able secure a regular source in the USA. I prefer the green over the orange.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

If it is neoprene I have heard that it can have a dangerous off gas and even a worse allergy problem than latex. I have had several inquiry's about my foam grips because of this, but they are not neoprene. -- Tex


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

flippinout said:


> I was recently told that dub dub is not latex, but neoprene. It certainly does have a different 'feel' in both the way it performs and how it tears and cuts. The few samples I have had have been very impressive and I would gladly shoot it regularly should I be able secure a regular source in the USA. I prefer the green over the orange.


Don't know if this will help but you can get it here http://www.healthproductsforyou.com/p-26035-sammons-rolyan-tubing.html


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Tex-Shooter said:


> If it is neoprene I have heard that it can have a dangerous off gas and even a worse allergy problem than latex. I have had several inquiry's about my foam grips because of this, but they are not neoprene. -- Tex


seriously??

ive never heard this before, and it certainly strikes me as odd, being that neoprene is also what wet-suits for surfing and diving are made of.

also i have some neoprene fishing waders, and they never gave me any rashes or irritation. and i am pretty well-endowed in the allergy department... :-/ when ive touched latex for instance, i need to keep my hands away from my face, or the area around my eyes goes itchy n red.

cheers, remco


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

also, the wet-suit thing sparked another little brainwave...

could it be that neoprene is more resillient to (salt)water than latex? and that the neoprene dubdub may have been developed for spear guns originally?

anywayz... good luck with your quest

cheers, remco


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

There are many threads on many dive and health forums about neoprene allergies, so I assume that there is some merit to them. Although latex and other rubber products have allergy problems also. Some of these problems come from prosessing chemicals used to manufacture them. I would recommend that if you get a rash from contact, discontinue that contact. -- Tex


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

thanks tex -- thats why im trying to find out if the latex free thera band is any good

sorry for the thread hijack btw... wasnt intended


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Hygenic does take seriously the allergy problem and makes two kinds of rubber products, both latex based and non latex based. They have started to take measures to to make the latex products a little less prone to allergy problems, but still will cause a lot of people a problem. The non latex just does not shoot as well as the latex. There is a new rubber called Yulex, but it is not available at this time for Slingshot rubber. If you have a friend that is a doctor he might be able to get you some. -- Tex


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

thanks tex - so far luckily the problem isnt too serious, only my eyelids and surrounding area seem sensitive to it.

ill keep n eye out for the yulex though, and thanks for preventing me from wasting money on no-good rubber.

cheers, remco


----------



## Mujician (Sep 8, 2012)

So if dub dub is roylan, why has it got the name dub dub?!


----------



## Hawkman (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm not too sure on that mate. I'm guessing it's not an official brand name, I've never seen a logo or even a website. Could be a clever marketting ploy to sell resistance band to catapult enthusiasts. "rolyan exercise tube" doesn't sound as catchy as "theraband" but "dub dub" kinda rolls off the tongue. This is just a guess of course, I'm probably way off.
Word of warning, rolyan flat bands are really weak. I bought the extra strong black and I was very dissapointed.


----------



## Mujician (Sep 8, 2012)

No worries, I have some dub dub and tbg coming now. Just need the leather company I contacted to get back in touch!!


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

If I'm not mistaken a guy over in the UK who was selling the stuff coined the name.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

@ mujician

hrawk here on the forum sells excellent kangaroo leather at very reasonable prices. just shoot him a pm.

cheers, remco


----------



## beaverman (Dec 20, 2012)

Hawkman said:


> Word of warning, rolyan flat bands are really weak. I bought the extra strong black and I was very dissapointed.


what do you mean by "weak"? do you mean the bands have a low draw weight or that they contract slowly?


----------



## Hawkman (Oct 18, 2012)

I've absolutely no idea how fast they contract but when shooting 9.5mm steel at around 10 meters, they didn't do much damage to the target. In fairness, they were the 1st bands I'd ever cut and are definately too long. They are single 20mm straight cut, my wife loves 'em due to ridiculously easy draw weight and the fact they will never kill anything.... Ever.


----------

